# Pirates on Lake Ereie!!!!



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Last night as we came in E.55th Marina with Isac's boat, we saw the Coast Guard boat looking up boats. They approached us and informed us that one guy perching by himself towards the Hospital (East of Wildwood) got robed at gunpoint.

"As he was perching, this boat with two guys approced him and started asking him how fishing was. They got close enough, and one of the guys jumped in his boat and robed hhim at gunpoint, took the guys wallet and money."

The Coast Guard is looking for a white fiberglass boat with a blue stripe, with a 80 hp Merc. they said to feel free to give them a heads up if you see a similar boat.

Keep in mind: THERE'S NEVER A REASON FOR A BOAT TO GET CLOSE ENOUGH SO ANYONE CAN BOARD YOUR BOAT!

We did get a BIG O on the eyes!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I Carry.Bring it on!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Where is Lake Ereie? 

Just Joking Virg...no kidding that's crazy. On the water is the last place you would think you would get robbed at gun point... I guess I should start packing out there.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Who would've thought? Guess I gotta start goin out heavy.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

It was on 19 news this morning, You can see it on there weg site


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Pack heat, and shoot below the water line. After of coarse you put 1 in each of their T-Boxes.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw that on the news this morning too, I don't recommend boarding my boat either...


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Ranger here, all are welcome in my boat, I'll even have lunch ready, and a full wallet for you. Come get some!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I may have to bring the boat out of winterizing and do some hunting. I have a lot of .223 rounds for my M-4


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this time of year my boat is loaded with decoys and a 12 gage,even when fishing the nightbite usually.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

Wow,I Forgot You Could Do That,Thanks For Remindin Me Freyed-870 Marine Magnum Now Onboard(Along With my .40 Autocannon).


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

There goes the last place I figured I should bring a gun to.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

woulda shot him with a couple flares as he took off....


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if he got the OH numbers. If not, he shoulda.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

what do they think this is...somalia?


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Dirty RAT BAST-*ds 
I also had a altercation with a pirate, but I was in Key West;

But.. I got the drop on him.


----------



## Brandini (Apr 21, 2008)

We too were out last nite at 72nd.  Got spotlited 2x by the coast guard and once by a police copter. Thanks for the info Virgil it was very strange and was bugging us all day. Hats off to the Guard as we were only 2 miles west of Wildwood at the time. We also got skunked,though had 1 pullback by the powerplant that kept us out 1hr later than planned.


----------



## OSU Bull (Aug 23, 2007)

Whoever robbed that boat got very lucky and just shows you that you can't change stupid. Of all people to pack heat I would think that maybe, just maybe a ******* fisherman would have a gun.....


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Last Wednesday a little after sunset near east of e72 we had a boat come up on us with only stern light on, I was trolling I started to flash my headlamp at them cause they were heading over fairly fast. when they about ran my lighted boards over they cut accross my bow close they where lookin at us real close, then my wife stood up to see why I was screamin at them then they left. Kept an eye on them and the seemed to be driving around to the other boats. Don't know what it was about but it felt weird, seen them later around the east end of the wall. Next trip I packin torpedo's for pirates or walleyes.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

slaughtereyez said:


> woulda shot him with a couple flares as he took off....


thats what i said when i heard that


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nickster....I see that guy every year when I stumble out of joes


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

Sheezzz Who would expect something like that?


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

did this happen at night or durring daylight hours?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

They took his fish.Use this link to read about it and view the story

http://www.woio.com/Global/story.asp?S=11389132


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I was just east of there till dark yesterday with 2 other guys.

I wonder why the news report describes the boat but not the suspects?




We did OK on the perch. Fished from 4:30 till dark. Got 53 all above 11 inches.

Threw back only about 10 below that.


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

The worst part is, If he would have blown that trash straight to hell the law would have seen him as the bad guy. Just like they did to that hero Bernard Gets, sorry if I didn't spell your name rite. JC


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I am armed at all times.
I carry every time I am on the big lake. 
The guys I fish with know I carry and I take some heat (no pun intended) at times because of it.
As a matter of fact when we came in on Monday after perching all morning (see Hatfiedinn's post) we were stopped by the DNR at the dock, when he asked to see our licenses I was obligated (by law) to inform him that I was a CCW license holder and was armed... His response what, ya gonna shoot the perch.

This shows one thing, you just never know when you might need your weapon...


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

This is unbelievable, everyone of us should carry shot guns on our boats, I do. Afterall it's duck season and there is no reason why we can't protect our selves if we are being threatened by these thugs. If a couple of these pirates end up floating in the lake this sh##t will stop right now. If we let it continue, we will have to wait for our turn to face them with no recourse. I look forward to meeting them, because I love confrontation and I love duck hunting !!!!


----------



## gordof (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone else think this story smells, or is it just me ?
Gordof


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

gordof said:


> Does anyone else think this story smells, or is it just me ?
> Gordof


It smells big time.But I love it because it justifies the expense of concealed carry and associated handguns.It also makes the night bite that much more exciting.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The story stinks!#!#!#!#!#more than a bucket of fish.

I watched the video and the guy had a small rowboat. Why would anyone "jump suddenly" from a larger boat into his? It would probably flip.

And they never describe the guys, just the boat they used.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Seems like alot of work for $43.00 and a cell phone. It's hard enough to board another boat with the help of the people in the other boat. You won't dround if you slip and fall on the floor at the corner gas station.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> The story stinks!#!#!#!#!#more than a bucket of fish.
> 
> I watched the video and the guy had a small rowboat. Why would anyone "jump suddenly" from a larger boat into his? It would probably flip.
> 
> And they never describe the guys, just the boat they used.


The report linked on one post said the incident took place at 7:15 PM.
*This Link* said it took place around 5:45 PM.

The video also said the victim was in an 18 foot boat. There was no mention of a row boat and I have never seen an 18' rowboat... 

I don't think a shotgun (even if cut down to the minimum length 18 barrel and a pistol grip) would be a good choice for self defense on Lake Erie. 
It's just too long and difficult to swing in close quarters. In my opinion a handgun would be the best choice.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

BigV said:


> I have to respectively disagree. For me the entire purpose for having a firearm onboard my vessel would to avoid any opportunity for encounters at "close quarters" with unwanted, uninvited guests. A 12ga shotgun loaded with a slug and backed with two 00 buck loads would work wonders at keeping others unauthorized feet from ever touching my deck. Just my opinion.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

They said he was in an 18 foot boat but in this video, look at the boat they show during the interview.

http://www.woio.com/Global/story.asp?S=11389132#


I once had a 16 foot rowboat. And I think sears in the 70's sold an 18 footer that was narrow beam and could be rowed. That is where I bought the 16 footer and it was not the shortest they sold.

Story still stinks. Even if true, why not a description of the suspects?


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> The story stinks!#!#!#!#!#more than a bucket of fish.
> 
> I watched the video and the guy had a small rowboat. Why would anyone "jump suddenly" from a larger boat into his? It would probably flip.
> 
> And they never describe the guys, just the boat they used.


The story you are talking about used a rowboat for the story, this was not the boat that was involved. It was used as a prop for TV, the real boat involved was not shown on TV! Also, there is a reason they haven't described the two guys involved.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ProAngler said:


> The story you are talking about used a rowboat for the story, this was not the boat that was involved. It was used as a prop for TV, the real boat involved was not shown on TV! Also, there is a reason they haven't described the two guys involved.


what is the reason pro?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fishing just north of WW Tuesday and around 5:45, or 6, I heard a boat coming in from the W-NW just behind us which I thought sounded kinda too close. It was the CG in that hot-rod with the pontoon skirt and twin engines, they scrutinized us and turned to the NE, "hammered it" on to the next boat in the distance. They were definitely looking for someone, or a particular boat. 
ps(George)-That boat will flat haul ass!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> They said he was in an 18 foot boat but in this video, look at the boat they show during the interview.
> 
> http://www.woio.com/Global/story.asp?S=11389132#
> 
> ...


Row boats don't have a key ignition.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

for anyone thats not either a police officer or has a CCW permit, you may want to be careful carrying a concealed weapon or shotgun etc because Im pretty sure you would not be exempt from an Improper handling of a Firearm since a vessel to me would be a motor vehicle.

2923.16. Improperly handling firearms in a motor vehicle
http://law.justia.com/ohio/codes/orc/jd_292316-68b1.html


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

theguy said:


> what is the reason pro?


Can't answer that question until the full investigation is done and a final report is given. But knowing law enforcement they could be working leads that may be jeopardized by releasing that information. Along with other reasons, but I would guess that we'll hear more before the week is up.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

They took his freakin' fish man!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Was at 72nd yesterday with bassmastermjb.....and there was plenty of enforcement seen in the area.. Since I'm CCW legal (have been, since first year implimented) and was armed yesterday....thought I'd like to comment. Since I became a senior citizen(so to speak) the media says I'm a target and the "BAD" guy's seem to bear this out. Thats why I became a weapon carrier. Law enforcement can't be every where.....all the time. They do a great job with what they have. The places that I frequent (to do what I totally enjoy (FISH AND BOAT/ ENJOY THE GREAT OUTDOOR"S) and the hours that I'm there.......Early/dark...late/dark, remote locations/occasionally totally alone....set the stage for me to really be seen as a easy mark/ to those intending to do me harm...even if only their original intent was to only make off with my money and or posessions.This is where the element for CCW permits begins to come into play!!!!!!!!!SURPRISE TOO THEM. Todays criminals (unlike those of yesteryear) have no fear of killing the intended target......if things don't go their way( or to help delay being identified ). AS I MENTIONED, BEING AN EASY TARGET CAUSE I'M OLDER, DOES NOT BOTHER ME) because as times have changed ever so quickly (ANY and EVERYONE at any given moment) can become victimized (young or old)....CCW is a privilege that I applied for and earned... I don't brag that I carry a gun.....nor do I think that it makes me badder or better than everyone else.....99.99 people that I come into contact with haven't a clue, that I'm armed......same goes for the greatest percentage of guys that carry. SOCIETY HAS HAD DRASTIC CHANGES THAT I NEVER FORSAW HAPPENING IN MY LIFE TIME. WHEN I'M HUNTING, I DONT BELIEVE THAT IT WOULD BE SMART TO TRY AND "ROB" ME (CARRYING) A SHOT GUN..........SO MAYBE THIS WILL SERVE TO OPEN SOME EYES TO THOSE THAT WERE HALF CLOSED......If you now can be "ROBBED"/at gun point on "Lake Erie" where law enforcement is much more evident( Coast Guard/ Sheriff's Patrol/Division of Watercraft/Division of Wildlife and even some asst.air craft) and you are "JUST FISHIN" in your boat.............whats next? West Branch/Mosquito/etc. "ME!!!!!! I'll just legally choose to carry........BE SAFE TO ALL and ALWAYS BEWARE.......ABOVE ALL, "THEY AIN'T GOIN TO F%*# WITH MY FISHIN"


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

B Thomas said:


> for anyone thats not either a police officer or has a CCW permit, you may want to be careful carrying a concealed weapon or shotgun etc because Im pretty sure you would not be exempt from an Improper handling of a Firearm since a vessel to me would be a motor vehicle.
> 
> 2923.16. Improperly handling firearms in a motor vehicle
> http://law.justia.com/ohio/codes/orc/jd_292316-68b1.html


I have a question for you on this. Can you duck hunt out of a boat? Also if a weapon is in the open it isn't concealed. This to me does not cover the carrying of a firearm in a boat. 

I can promise you since this has happened that I will be carrying a shotgun in my boat while out on the big lake.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

To me it seems like concealing your weapon would be counterproductive I never understood it, you want the creeps to know you have a gun? 
The thing that urks me is a guy who broadcasts he has a gun carry license yet conceals the gun, I think it should be worn right out in the open like the cowboys out West I've heard do.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IOWA DAVE.....From the Ohio Boat Operators Guide!!!!!!!! Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel. Except for persons legally engaged in hunting OR persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger. Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped. This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a United States Coast Guard approved distress signaling devise when the devise is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devives shall only be loaded immediatly prior to discharging a legal signal of distress. No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section. ORC1547.69 &2923.12 But hunting regulation manuals, also need to be checked as to the fine print of firearm regs. such as discharging a firearm while the boat is in motion... As I say....hope this helps, but dig deeper before you act.........


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

mrphish42 said:


> Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.


So that sounds like you can have a weapon in reach with with the bolt open and the mag, and ammunition in your pocket. I would think that would give you plenty of time to prepare while you determined if the approaching vessel was or was not CG.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ProAngler said:


> Can't answer that question until the full investigation is done and a final report is given. But knowing law enforcement they could be working leads that may be jeopardized by releasing that information. Along with other reasons, but I would guess that we'll hear more before the week is up.


totally understood


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

IT's gone too far now, Robbing guys fishing on the lake, And takin your fish! I don't own a gun or have a CC permit, but guess what I 'm saving up for! YEP!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

John(Mrphish42) , it just dawned on me why the police officer got out of his cruiser and walked over to us after we pulled the boat..........white boat.....blue stripe. He did go straight to the back of the boat and make a comment of the water draining from the live well. He was actually checking out the HP on the motor, I have a 150hp not the 80hp the scumbags had, I'm clean. John, now you know why I always bring you along...For Protection......Mark


----------



## tked1950 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's what bums me out. I am legallly licensed to carry in Indiana, but, I have to leave it at home if headed for Lake Erie.
Sure wish they would have passed that reciprical bill this year.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

mrphish42 said:


> IOWA DAVE.....From the Ohio Boat Operators Guide!!!!!!!! Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel. Except for persons legally engaged in hunting OR persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger. Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped. This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a United States Coast Guard approved distress signaling devise when the devise is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devives shall only be loaded immediatly prior to discharging a legal signal of distress. No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section. ORC1547.69 &2923.12 But hunting regulation manuals, also need to be checked as to the fine print of firearm regs. such as discharging a firearm while the boat is in motion... As I say....hope this helps, but dig deeper before you act.........


Thanks good info to know


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

I am armed at all times. Have also taken some ribbing over it. Photos of my daughters muskie on Pyma this Summer included a .45 on my side in certain pics. However, once you take your (and families) safety into your own hands, it is hard to consciously set that responsibility aside.

I have CCW since HB:12 went into effect. Hosted CCW classes for my instructor on my range for the first 3 yrs. Now have been an instructor for over a year, and my wife just got her instructor certification over the Summer. Just taught a class Sunday, and helped some more "good guys" take responsibility for their own safety  

This just helps reinforce what I tell my student. Once you are licensed...carry at all times. Murphy's law dictates, it will happen when you are not prepared. So be prepared at all times!


Can't believe those slimy (expletive censored) stole the fish!!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Fisherman1800 said:


> Seems like alot of work for $43.00 and a cell phone.


Why? Because it would be the perfect crime opportunity! No cops around for miles. You would probably get a 20-30+ minutes response time form the Coast Guard, if they would come at all. Or, you would have to call the cops once you get back to the dock. By that time the perps would be long gone. It was just a matter of time before the bad guys figured this out.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Just remember if you are carrying a concealed weapon while on the Big Lake (or anywhere else), you are REQUIRED (by law) to immediately inform any law enforcement personnel that you are a CCW license holder and that you are armed. This only applies if you are stopped or engaged by LE for law enforcement purposes. It is not required if you have a CCW license and you are not armed.

Example:
DNR approaches you and asks how's the fishing? You are not required to notify. 
As soon as the encounter becomes an official encounter, can I see your fishing license?, then the encounter goes from casual conversation to a stop for law enforcement purposes and you are required to notify.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Isac:
Is it too late to order one of those golf balll shooting cannons?
[email protected]


----------



## DooMan018 (Dec 10, 2008)

well i don,t own a gun except for one & it,s legal to carry in my boat. it,s called a flare gun.A couple live flares in a boat sounds like fun to me.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Always thought in the back of my mind that beeing out on the lake not armed would make me an easy target. That's why I take my friends Smith & Wesson with me fishing. Sure you can have my wallet, phone, keys, and a full clip of .40 Hydra-Shocks!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

GOOD OLD TV NEWS. 

If not at the scene on time, FAKE IT.

In regards to all the weapons talk, I know the current CCW exempts a holder from the boating firearm restriction.

But I retired in 85. Does any current L.E.O. know if the "reasonably prudent man" defense still on the books?

Seems to me a reasonably prudent man would now go armed.

The ORC used to have a clause something like:

*If a reasonably prudent man would have gone armed under the same or similar circumstances, it is a justifiable defense to the charge of carrying a concealed weapon.*


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I would urge you all to take the class, learn the laws and your RIGHTS. Make your decision as it is YOUR decision. As for me, I dont leave home without it, ever. I hope and pray I never have to use it, because I will.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

To all those talking about carrying a gun.

If you are prepared to kill and kill instantly when threatened, Take the course. Learn the law, and your rights.

If you are not prepared to kill instantly, Don't bother. It is not about displaying a weapon to ward others off. It is about your right to use deadly force when threatened with deadly force.

Plain and simple. If you do not have the right to shoot and kill instantly, you should not be drawing any weapon.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

When mine comes out of the holster it's gonna go BANG BANG BANG otherwise you won't know I have it.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

"GOOD OLD TV NEWS. 

If not at the scene on time, FAKE IT."

Not all TV news, just that pathetic channel...........I liked the reporter's comment that the description of the boat described half the boats on Lake Erie.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know about all of you, but $43 and a cell phone sounds like a small price to pay. People start pulling guns, and who says you aren't shot first. No doubt, that absolutely sucks. I wonder what the fines for carrying a gun illegally are? I also wonder how things would be seen in a court of law if you were shooting before they came to your boat. If anyone got that close to me I'd move. I've been robbed at gunpoint 2 times in my life, when I delivered pizza's. I was out some cash, but I'm still alive.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

OHMC 1st VP said:


> I am armed at all times. Have also taken some ribbing over it. Photos of my daughters muskie on Pyma this Summer included a .45 on my side in certain pics. However, once you take your (and families) safety into your own hands, it is hard to consciously set that responsibility aside.
> 
> I have CCW since HB:12 went into effect. Hosted CCW classes for my instructor on my range for the first 3 yrs. Now have been an instructor for over a year, and my wife just got her instructor certification over the Summer. Just taught a class Sunday, and helped some more "good guys" take responsibility for their own safety
> 
> ...


How does an out of State guy go about getting the license? Also in lieu of what has happened here with this situation what if any would happen if I did carry? Of course I would inform the DNR/Coastie that I had a weapon onboard but what should I do?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> How does an out of State guy go about getting the license? Also in lieu of what has happened here with this situation what if any would happen if I did carry? Of course I would inform the DNR/Coastie that I had a weapon onboard but what should I do?


You could get an out of state CCW license from Florida as they have Reciprocity agreements with Ohio and will honor your license while in Ohio. If you carry in the state of Ohio without a CCW license you are committing a felony. Once you have been convicted of a felony you would no longer qualify to for a CCW license or be able to legally own a gun.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Heard on the ship to shore that the pirates were caught today on the water by the hospital while fishing.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Heard on the ship to shore that the pirates were caught today on the water by the hospital while fishing.


Were they floater's or released to be caught another day...just asking?


----------



## hhfox1281 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think you are right.....


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

hopefully the creeps are caught. There's one thing that bothers me how do you protect yourself when the guns already in your face?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

What gets me is that these SOB's get away or off eaisly and I would get a Felony for carrrying a firearm without a concealed pistol license.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Say hello to my little friend!!


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

BigV said:


> You could get an out of state CCW license from Florida as they have Reciprocity agreements with Ohio and will honor your license while in Ohio. If you carry in the state of Ohio without a CCW license you are committing a felony. Once you have been convicted of a felony you would no longer qualify to for a CCW license or be able to legally own a gun.


If you have to go to Florida to get a reciprocal permit to carry in Ohio,why not just get the permit in Ohio?


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

ROCKS said:


> If you have to go to Florida to get a reciprocal permit to carry in Ohio,why not just get the permit in Ohio?


You can get a Florida permit via mail if you have an Ohio permit. If you have FL.PA.OH. permits you can carry almost anywhere across the Country.

Good replies here.


Best advice when put in a situation. Create distance, control your adrenaline, give them what they want, and when your mind tells you your going to die, stop, drop and roll, oops I mean run like hell NO if you have no other options then you have to make a move, if you can practice, control your reactions, you can quickly alter the situation in your favor. These guys that have to use a gun to rob are not the sharpest knives, they pump blood through their veins like the rest of us, you can take control. But you need to start with yourself and your personal training. Shooting practice, self defense courses, joining groups to practice confrontational skills, be aware, be vigilant, and don't think it won't happen to you. IT WILL HAPPEN WHEN YOU DO NOT EXPECT IT!!!!!!!!! Will you be ready?


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

starcraft67 said:


> hopefully the creeps are caught. There's one thing that bothers me how do you protect yourself when the guns already in your face?


That to me is the point where you have about 3 seconds to decide if any of your gear or fish is worth dying for.
ProAngler has the best advice i've seen on this subject yet. Unless you've taken this type of training he speaks of
you cannot possibly be ready and should never put yourself in this scenario


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ROCKS said:


> If you have to go to Florida to get a reciprocal permit to carry in Ohio,why not just get the permit in Ohio?


Ohio does not issue non resident CCW licenses. 

You can apply and and receive a Florida license to carry a concealed handgun through the mail. There are some restrictions however.
In Iowa Dave's case, he would be better off getting a CCW license in the state of Iowa then applying for Florida's license.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Unfortunately you are hardly ever the one the puts yourself in the senario.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

starcraft67 said:


> hopefully the creeps are caught.


As I stated a few posts ago, they were apprehended on Thursday.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> As I stated a few posts ago, they were apprehended on Thursday.


Did the news or the news paper put on any info on who they were?


----------

